# New large coral and fish shipment ready for this sale Sunday June 22 at 11am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a large coral and fish shipment ready for sale this Sunday June 22 at 11am

Lots of LPS , SPS , Soft corals, Leathers, something for everyone.

Still most corals are $40 each but some a little bit more because they cost us more.

Here is the list:-

*Common Name Scientific Name*
Bicolor Angelfish Centropyge bicolor
Coral Beauty Angelfish Centropyge bispinosa
Lamarck's Swallowtail Angelfish Female Genicanthus lamarcki
Emperor Angelfish - (Adult) Pomacanthus imperator
Blue-Girdled Angelfish (Adult) Pomacanthus navarchus
Emperor Angelfish (Juvenile) Pomacanthus imperator (j)
Koran Angelfish (Juvenile) Pomacanthus semicirculatus (j)
Koran Angelfish (Juvenile) Pomacanthus semicirculatus (j)
Multy-barred Angelfish Paracentropyge multifasciatus
Blackspot Swallowtail Angelfish Female Genicanthus melanospilus
Blackspot Swallowtail Angelfish Male Genicanthus melanospilus
Indian Regal Angelfish (Adult) Pygoplites diacanthus
Bellus Swallowtail Angelfish - Female Genicanthus bellus
Bellus Swallowtail Angelfish - Male Genicanthus bellus
Copperband Butterflyfish Chelmon rostratus
Long-Nosed Butterflyfish Forcipiger flavissimus
Yellow Pyramid Butterflyfish Hemitaurichthys polylepis
Common Clown Anemonefish Amphiprion ocellaris
Common Clown Anemonefish Amphiprion ocellaris
Clark's Anemonefish Amphiprion clarkii (Sumatra / Andaman Sea)
Red Saddleback Anemonefish Amphiprion ephippium
Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish Premnas biaculeatus
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish Premnas epigramma (j)
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish Premnas epigramma (j)
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG) Amphiprion percula
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG) Amphiprion percula
Clark's Anemonefish Amphiprion clarkii
Blue-Green Chromis Chromis viridis
Blue Devil Demoiselle (Female) Chrysiptera cyanea
Yellow-tail Azure Demoiselle Chrysiptera parasema
Blue-streak Damsel (Juvenile) Neoglyphidodon oxyodon (j)
Threespot Dascyllus Dascyllus trimaculatus (j)
Humbug Dascyllus Dascyllus aruanus
Blacktail Dascyllus Dascyllus melanurus
Goldbelly Metallic-Blue Damsel Pomacentrus auriventris
Allen's Metallic Blue Damsel Pomacentrus alleni
Azure Demoiselle Chrysiptera hemicyanea
Cleaner Pipefish Doryrhamphus janssi
Black Volitan's Lionfish Pterois volitans
Common Volitan's Lionfish Pterois volitans
Orange-back Fairy-wrasse (Male) Cirrhilabrus aurantidorsalis
Multicolor Fairy-wrasse (Male) Cirrhilabrus solorensis
Indian Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse Labroides dimidiatus
Gaimard Rainbow Wrasse Coris gaimard
Green Rainbow Wrasse (Juvenile) Halichoeres chloropterus (j)
Sixstripe Wrasse Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Powder Brown / Gold Rimmed Surgeonfish Acanthurus nigricans
Powder Brown / Gold Rimmed Surgeonfish Acanthurus nigricans
Indian Powderblue Surgeonfish Acanthurus leucosternon
Lined "Clown" Surgeonfish Acanthurus lineatus
Lined "Clown" Surgeonfish Acanthurus lineatus
Convict Surgeonfish Acanthurus triostegus
Pacific Blue Surgeonfish Paracanthurus hepatus
Brown Sailfintang (Juvenile) Zebrasoma scopas (j)
Indian Orange-spine Unicornfish (Adult) Naso elegans
Yellow Black-spotted Boxfish Ostracion cubicus
Spotted Boxfish (Female - black) Ostracion meleagris
Black-spotted Pufferfish Common Arothron nigropunctatus
Black-spotted Pufferfish Common Arothron nigropunctatus
Pinktail Triggerfish Melichthys vidua
Halfmoon Triggerfish Sufflamen chrysopterus
Redtooth Triggerfish Odonus niger
Black Triggerfish Melichthys niger
Yellow Okinawa Acropora Goby Gobiodon okinawae
Jewelled Algae Blenny Salarias fasciatus
Indonesian Mandarin Dragonet Synchiropus splendidus
Psychedelic Dragonet Synchiropus picturatus
Fire Dartgoby / Magnifica Firegoby Nemateleotris magnifica
Decorated Dartgoby / Purple Firegoby Nemateleotris decora
Maiden Sleeper Goby Valenciennea puellaris
Purple Queen Anthias (Male) Pseudanthias tuka
Harlequin Sweetlips - (Juvenile) Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides (j)
Royal Dottyback Pictichromis paccagnella
Squarespot Anthias Male Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Banggai Cardinalfish (Wild) Pterapogon kauderni
Bonang Damsel Neoglyphidodon bonang (j)
Stars & Stripes Pufferfish Arothron hispidus
Pacific Exquisite Fairy-wrasse (Male) Cirrhilabrus cf. exquisitus
Golden Eight-banded Butterflyfish Chaetodon cf. octofasciatus (Gold)
Purple Queen Anthias (Female) Pseudanthias tuka
Blue Neon Damsel Pomacentrus coelestis
Golden Masked Rabbitfish Siganus puellus
Black-Eared Spot-faced Surgeonfish Acanthurus maculiceps
Tomini Bristletooth (Juvenile) Ctenochaetus tominiensis (j)
Indian Gold-ring Bristletooth Surge Ctenochaetus truncatus
Map Pufferfish Arothron mappa
Guilded Triggerfish - Female Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Indian Ocean Birdmouth-wrasse (Male) Gomphasus caeruleus
Guilded Triggerfish - Male Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Three-spot Angelfish (Adult) Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Eibl's Angelfish (Sumatra) Centropyge eibli
Yellowfin angelfish Centropyge flavipectoralis
Lamarck's Swallowtail Angelfish Male Genicanthus lamarcki
Blue-Girdled Angelfish (Sub Adult) Pomacanthus navarchus
Schooling Bannerfish Heniochus diphreutes
Bluspot Demoiselle Chrysiptera oxycephala
Crescent-Tail Hogfish Bodianus sepiacaudus
Indian Exquisite Fairy-wrasse (Male) Cirrhilabrus exquisitus
Gold-spotted Rabbitfish Siganus punctatus
Indonesian Golden Rabbitfish Siganus tetrazonus
Balloon Porcupinefish Diodon holocanthus
Indian Mimic Surgeonfish (Adult) Acanthurus tristis
Reticulated Pufferfish Arothron reticularis
Pacific Orange-spine Unicornfish (Adult) Naso lituratus
Indian Orange-spine Unicornfish (Juvenile) Naso elegans (j)
Desjardin's Sailfintang (Juvenile) Zebrasoma desjardinii (j)
Black-spotted Pufferfish Arothron nigropunctatus
Longhorn Cowfish - Adult Lactoria cornuta
Lyretail Crescent Wrasse (Male) Thalassoma lunare - Male
Clark's Anemonefish (Breeding) Amphiprion clarkii (Breeding)
Skunk Cleaner Shrimp Lysmata amborinensis
Debelius' Purple Reef Lobster Enoplometapus debelius
Blue Painted Spiny Lobster Panulirus versicolor
Banded Boxer Shrimp Stenopus hispidus
Pepperoni Anemone Shrimp Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Porcelain Anemone Crab Neopetrolisthes maculatus / oshimai
Dolabella Sea Hare Dolabella auricularia
Trochus Snail Red Banded Trochus sp.
Hermit Crab Metallic Blue-leg Calcinus elegans
Decorator Spider Crab Camposcia retusa
Sally Lightfoot Crab Perconon cf. gibbesi
Orange Spotted Tiger Snail Babylonia lutosa
Blue-legged Boxer Shrimp Stenopus cyanoscelis
Purple Claw Porcelain Crab Petrolisthes sp.
Bumblebee Shrimp Gnathophyllum americanum
Pom-Pom Crab Lybia sp.
Seagrass shrimps Latreutes spp.
Atergatis Reef Crab Atergatis floridus
Sea Star Red Fromia milleporella
Sea Star Blue Linckia laevigata
Longspine Black Urchin Diadema savignyi
Medusa Cucumber Worm Red Opheodesoma australiensis
Urchin Long Zebra Echinetrix calamaris
Coco Worm Red Featherduster Protula bispiralis / magnifica
Lurik Starfish Fromia nodosa
Red Fromia Starfish Fromia cf milleporella
Cylinder Rose (Purple Black ) Cerianthus orientalis
Purple Blue Mushroom W/Rock Discosoma coeruleus O.Scleractinia
Bright-Red Mushroom W/Rock Discosoma cardinalis / ruber O.Scleractinia
Bull's-eye Mushroom Coloured W/Rock Rhodactis cf. inchoata O.Scleractinia
Ricordea Mushroom - Greenish W/Rock Ricordea yuma O.Scleractinia
Zoanthid Polyps - Indian Ocean W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Zoanthid Polyps - Indian Ocean W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Web Seafan W/Rock Villogorgia sp. O.Scleractinia
Giant Trumpet Polyp Green W/Rock Protopalythoa toxica O.Scleractinia
Star Polyp Green ( Green) W/Rock Pachyclavularia violacea O.Scleractinia
Pacific Kenya Three - W/Rock Capnella sp. O.Scleractinia
Colt Soft Coral - (Coloured) W/Rock Klyxum sp. O.Scleractinia
Orange Ball Sponge W/Rock Acanthella cavernosa / kletra O.Scleractinia
Orange Paddle Sponge W/Rock Clathria rugosa O.Scleractinia
Orange-Yellow Bread Sponge W/Rock Stylotella aurantium O.Scleractinia
Orange-Red Three Sponge W/Rock Thalysia vulpina O.Scleractinia
Blue Fingered Sponge W/Rock Haliclona sp. O.Scleractinia
Spotted Mushroom (Coloured) W/Rock Discosoma mutabilis O.Scleractinia
Zoanthid Polyps Antique-Pink W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Giant Trumpet Polyp Gold W/Rock Protopalythoa toxica O.Scleractinia
Button Polyp - Coloured (Big-eyed) W/Rock Protopalythoa variabilis O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Orange Centered W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Green W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Red W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Zoanthids Polyp Sulawesi - (Coloured) W/Rock Zoanthus pacificus O.Scleractinia
Branched Salt n' Peper Seafan W/Rock Acalycigorgia sp.* O.Scleractinia
Branched Seafan (Red w. Yellow Polyps) W/Rock Menella sp.* O.Scleractinia
Branched Seafan Red - (Thick-Branch W/Rock Paraplexaura sp. O.Scleractinia
Finger Leather Coral - (Green - Ass Sinularia sp
Fat branched Leather Coral w Green Lobophytum sp
Multi Soft Coral Capnella / Sacrophyton / Sinularia sp
Efflorescens Staghorn Coral (Colour) Acropora efflorescens
Granulosa Staghorn Coral (Colour) - Rare Acropora granulosa
Loripes Staghorn Coral (Colour) - Rare Acropora loripes


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Worm Jewel Coral - Common Boulder (Multi-coloured Small Worms) Porites solida
Anchor Coral (Common Green) Euphyllia ancora
Anchor Coral (Metallic Green) Euphyllia ancora
Grape Coral (Common Green) Euphyllia divisa
Torch Coral (Yellow-Whitish) Euphyllia glabrescens
Torch Coral (Common Green) Euphyllia glabrescens
Frogspawn Coral (Common Green)) Euphyllia yaeyamaensis
Elegant Coral (Common Colour) Catalaphyllia jardinei
Sinuosa Bubble Coral (Green Metallic) Plerogyra sinuosa
Sinuosa Bubble Coral (Common) Plerogyra sinuosa
Cyloseris Disc Coral (Orange) Cyloseris sp. (Orange)
Cyloseris Disc Coral (Green) Cyloseris spp
Actiniformis Plate Coral (Assorted Common colour) Heliofungia actiniformis
Fungia Disc Coral (Multi Colour) Fungia repanda
Fungia Disc Coral (Purple Margin) Fungia concinna
Talpina Tongue Coral (Siam-Twin Type) Polyphyllia talpina
Mole Coral (Greenish Yellow) Herpolitha limax
Moondust Coral Echinophyllia orpheensis
Moondust Coral (Colour) Echinophyllia aspera
Moondust Coral (Red) Echinophyllia aspera
Exesa Horn Coral (Thick Branched) Hydnophora exesa
Peltata Pagoda Coral (Thick Laminar Column) Turbinaria peltata
Peltata Pagoda Coral (Cup Shaped) Turbinaria peltata
Mesentarina Pagoda Coral (Greenish-Yellow Cup Small Polyps) Turbinaria mesentarina
Reniformis Pagoda Coral (Cup or Laminar Yellow, Small Polyps) Turbinaria reniformis
Faulkneri Sun Coral Tubastrea faulkneri
Faulkneri Sun Coral Tubastrea faulkneri
Black Sun Coral (Elongated Single Polyps) Tubastraea aurea
Rare Sun Coral (Small Golden Branched) Eguchipsammia spp
Acanthastrea Moon Coral Multi (Green and red striped) Normal Acanthastrea lordhowensis
Root Coral Colour - (Assorted) Lobophyllia spp
Corymbosa Root Coral (Colour) Lobophyllia corymbosa
Hemprichii Root Coral (Colour) - Polyps assorted size in same colony Lobophyllia hemprichii
Hemprichii Root Coral (Red Margin) Lobophyllia hemprichii
Hairy Root Coral (Colour) Lobophyllia flabelliformis
Hairy Root Coral (Golden) Lobophyllia flabelliformis
Brain Coral (Colored) - Assorted Symphyllia spp
Deshayesiana Doughnut Coral Acanthophyllia deshayesiana
Deshayesiana Doughnut Coral (Green) Acanthophyllia deshayesiana
Trumpet Coral Metalic Green (Sulawesi) Caulastrea curvata
Speciosa Pineapple Coral Red nd' Green (Sulawesi) Favia speciosa
Speciosa Pineapple Coral (Colour - Assorted) Favia speciosa
Veroni Pinapple Coral (Common - Green) Favia veroni
Favites Eye Coral (Colour - Assorted) Favites abita
True Open Brain Coral (Green) - Fla Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
True Open Brain Coral (Green) - Fla Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
True Open Brain Coral (Metallic Gre Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
True Open Brain Coral (Multi - Green Red Striped) - Flat shaped Skeleton (Wellsophyllia) Trachyphyllia geoffroy
Open Brain Coral (Common) - Cone shaped skeleton Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
Trachaphyllia Open Brain Coral (Red) - Cone shaped skeleton Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
Stokesi Lemon Coral (Solitary Green) Goniopora stokesi
Planulata Lemon Coral (Large Mountain Shaped) Goniopora planulata
Lobata Lemon Coral (Short Thick Column) Goniopora lobata
Tenuides Lemon Coral (Colour) - Sulawesi Gonipora tenuides
Purple Lemon Coral (Purple Blue) - Sulawesi Gonipora tenuides
Alveopora Coral (Branched Metallic Dark Green) - Sulawesi Alveopora catalai
Organ-pipe Coral (Green) Tubipora musica
Glabrescens Torch Coral (Yellow) Euphyllia glabrescens
Glabrescens Torch Coral (Green) Euphyllia glabrescens
Yaeyamaensis Frogspawn Coral (Green Euphyllia yaeyamaensis
Finegrape Coral (Common Green) Euphyllia paradivisa
Anchor Coral (Green) Euphyllia ancora
Moondust Coral (Assorted) Echinophyllia aspera
Merulina Coral (Assorted) Merulina ampliata
Mesentarina Pagoda Coral Turbinaria mesenterina
Trumpet Coral (Green metallic) Caulastrea curvata
Favia Corals (Assorted) Favia sp.
Favia Corals (Special) Favia sp.
Favites Corals (Assorted) Favites sp.
Symphylia Meat Coral (Colour) Symphylia sp.
Lobophylia Tooth Coral (Colour) Lobophylia sp.
Lemon Coral (Dark Red) Goniopora sp
Talpina Tongue Coral (Common) Polyphyllia talpina[/SIZE]


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....List is pretty interesting.....insane.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR SOME PICTURES
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB JUNE 22 CORALS?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*NAFB Eyecandy.....*

Some very nice pieces arrived....including a large selection of $40 pieces.

For those that have eyes for "higher end" pieces and believe that NAFB only caters to beginners; not so. There are some surprises for "Reefer Snobs" in store as well.  Hell has frozen over - John has a $250 coral (inside joke). The donut/meat/acanthophyllia/scolymia - whatever is HUGE, Healthy, and colourful. Trophy piece for some lucky person.

A handful of nice SPS came in as well. They should colour up nicely.

Some great Swallowtail angels and small clown triggers are worthy notes as well.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Who knows what time they close today?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have lots of fish and corals from this weekends shipment.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am glad you still have a lot, but what are your store hours? You have nothing on your door and every time I get there, you are closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I am glad you still have a lot, but what are your store hours? You have nothing on your door and every time I get there, you are closed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI

Our store hours are

MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11 am till 8 pm

SATURDAY 10 am till 5 pm

SUNDAY 11 am till 4 pm

Our address is 2260 Kingston Road

Phone number is 416-267-7252


----------

